# USB Port on 211



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

Forgive me if this has been discussed before. Is the USB port on the 211 active? I want to use it to connect a TARGUS notebook chill pad to keep the unit cool. I know others have used the TARGUS on the 622. Thanks for any help.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if you mean have +5V, then yes


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

P Smith said:


> if you mean have +5V, then yes


Thanks for the response.


----------

